# Spoilers anyone?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

To each their own but i wouldn't put that spoiler on mine lol. Id buy the lip spoiler, looks nicer on it.


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Lookin to put a spoiler on my car was wondering of any one had one like this one theirs or has photoshopped one before?
> View attachment 2966
> 
> Its between that type or one of the aftermmarkets for the cruze like this one
> ...


IMO that 1st one is straight up ricer
the second one looks good though


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I like the first one, but only if the car is done right. I'll show you what I mean when I get around to your PS.


----------



## Cruzer59 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Lookin to put a spoiler on my car was wondering of any one had one like this one theirs or has photoshopped one before?
> View attachment 2966
> 
> Its between that type or one of the aftermmarkets for the cruze like this one
> ...


I obviously have an affinity toward the 2nd spoiler option. I agree that in regards to spoilers – to each, his own – but while I was leaving the dealership after one of my oil changes, a salesman was standing by my car trying to convince a customer that he could not sell that car, someone already owned it. The spoiler, it turns out, was the deal maker. 
Go figure:blush:


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Certain cars do look good with a large spoiler(regardless of layout or performance). I don't think the Cruze is one of them. However!... It takes one person doing it and showing everyone for us to really know. There is a photoshop thread here. Take your pics there and maybe he can hook you up!


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Boats cant wait to see what you come up with lol and to all you other guys i really appreciate your input. I just don't know how the 1st one will look when car is done or if i will put one on or not. It has the small lip on trunk lip now and its nice but just lookin at other options


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Thanks Boats cant wait to see what you come up with lol and to all you other guys i really appreciate your input. I just don't know how the 1st one will look when car is done or if i will put one on or not. It has the small lip on trunk lip now and its nice but just lookin at other options


Well, remember that if you do go with the big one, there will be two holes to fill and paint if you remove your lip spoiler.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Well, remember that if you do go with the big one, there will be two holes to fill and paint if you remove your lip spoiler.


didnt think of that. so never mind on the big one haha. i might just keep the lip or go with the other chevy one cuz its the same holes if im not mistaken


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> didnt think of that. so never mind on the big one haha. i might just keep the lip or go with the other chevy one cuz its the same holes if im not mistaken


If you are referring to the same spoiler that Cruzetlho has on here, that also has different holes.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> If you are referring to the same spoiler that Cruzetlho has on here, that also has different holes.


 huh well idk ill wait and see what your ps looks like with them, and if you could do one without it as well. I think ill prolly end up goin without one, well keepin my lip anyway


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Close thread


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thread closed at OPs request.


----------

